# Hi ugentlty need assistance



## Christian042 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi Everyone 

please can anyone assist me with the filling of the partner Visa Application if yes please contact me Asap. 
Thanks


----------



## navman (Apr 8, 2019)

Christian042 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> please can anyone assist me with the filling of the partner Visa Application if yes please contact me Asap. 0434168694
> Thanks


Which part of the application are you struggling with? I recently applied one and found it pretty straight forward. Just have to provide lots of evidence about continuing relationship.


----------

